# Walt Disney World is raising ticket prices



## simpsontruckdriver

Walt Disney World announced today that one-day tickets are rising to $95, in response to Universal Studios Orlando doing the same. The changes will take effect tomorrow (Sunday).

TS


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
Interesting that for the first time the one day price for Magic kingdom will be more ($5) than the other 3 parks.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Costco has a cheap option for Universal Studios, which I believe was $79 for two days, and second day must be used within 30 days of first use.  

We are trying to decide whether to renew the AP's for Universal this coming year.  With deals like that one, we can skip Universal some trips.  But it might be awash to buy the AP's and get the free parking.


----------



## chriskre

Michael Eisner started the raise the ticket prices project.
I remember him saying to "raise the prices til they stop coming".:annoyed:

I guess he was right cause it doesn't stop most from going.


----------



## Big Matt

They are forcing people into a box.  The only real value anymore is to go for two weeks and get a 10 day pass.  I guess that's what they want.  It does stink, IMO.  I've got four tickets with three days left and nine "plus" units per ticket.  I'll use them up over the years and Disney won't get any more tickets out of me until they come around with better value.


----------



## pedro47

Big Matt said:


> They are forcing people into a box.  The only real value anymore is to go for two weeks and get a 10 day pass.  I guess that's what they want.  It does stink, IMO.  I've got four tickets with three days left and nine "plus" units per ticket.  I'll use them up over the years and Disney won't get any more tickets out of me until they come around with better value.



How many of the average American families can stay two (2) weeks at Disney or in Orlando,FL ? The average American family consist of two (2) adults and two (2) children.

May be by increasing the price of tickets this will help with crowd control at the various Disney's parks.


----------



## MichaelColey

pedro47 said:


> How many of the average American families can stay two (2) weeks at Disney or in Orlando,FL ? The average American family consist of two (2) adults and two (2) children.


It's actually not much more expensive than a 4-5 day trip.  Park tickets beyond about the 4th day is only about $10-15 extra per person, per day.

When we first started going to Disney, we would go for 2 weeks during their Free Dining promotion, and stay in the Value Resorts.  For about $2500 (plus the cost of getting there), the four of us would get lodging, 10 days in the parks, and more food than most people could eat.

For a family of 4, you could get 10 day tickets for about $1300.  You could stay off site for about $700 for two weeks (Hotwire/Priceline has some pretty good hotels in the $50/night range).  You could drive to keep transportation costs down.  You can eat fairly frugally.  I think that is well within the reach of most American families for a two week vacation.


----------



## Luvstotravel

Big Matt said:


> They are forcing people into a box.  The only real value anymore is to go for two weeks and get a 10 day pass.  I guess that's what they want.  It does stink, IMO.  I've got four tickets with three days left and nine "plus" units per ticket.  I'll use them up over the years and Disney won't get any more tickets out of me until they come around with better value.



I've also got tickets with 3 days left, from non-expiring tickets bought about 5 years ago.  We also have lots of leftover water park admissions, from the year 2000.

What we'll do, is still just a week, spend the 3 days at Disney, go to water parks, and then explore other parts of Orlando.  We're both in our early 50s, so we will enjoy several "down" days, when we just hang out at the pool.


----------



## Passepartout

If Eisner's policy (raise prices until they quit coming) really does limit the number of people that go to the parks, it will have the twin effects of improving the experience of those who DO or CAN afford the prices, and it will economically exclude the 'rabble' who are priced out of the experience.

No judgement call here, it is what it is.

Disney has already priced themselves out of my attendance more often than every 4-5 years or so. I'm pretty sure Mike Eisner hasn't changed his spending habits because of it.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364

The one thing I know is that I don't ever see myself paying nearly $400 for 4 people to go to what amounts to a huge shopping mall with rides. At one point in time we thought, if we ever have grandchildren, we'll use our timeshares to take everyont to Disney. Even though we could afford it I'm NOT paying that sort of money to bake in the sun, buy overpriced not-so-good food and feel the need to stay long past when young ones would tolerate the park and have fun just to feel as if we got our moneys worth out of the day.


----------



## Phill12

I thought it was high when we were taking our daughter 15 years ago! Seems they are pricing out many families from ever going.

 PHILL12


----------



## chriskre

Passepartout said:


> If Eisner's policy (raise prices until they quit coming) really does limit the number of people that go to the parks, it will have the twin effects of improving the experience of those who DO or CAN afford the prices, and it will economically exclude the 'rabble' who are priced out of the experience.
> 
> No judgement call here, it is what it is.
> 
> Disney has already priced themselves out of my attendance more often than every 4-5 years or so. I'm pretty sure Mike Eisner hasn't changed his spending habits because of it.
> 
> Jim



Eisner isn't there anymore but I guess his legacy lives on.

Judging by the crowds, people will pay to go regardless of the price and with Disney pushing the DVC at every corner of the parks that just creates more of a guaranteed future captive audience.


----------



## DazedandConfused

I think the prices should be $150 per person so it starts to limit the crowds. I would rather pay 50% more for 50% less crowds.


----------



## timeos2

Phill12 said:


> I thought it was high when we were taking our daughter 15 years ago! Seems they are pricing out many families from ever going.
> 
> PHILL12



We only go when we can get very low cost or free admission. It is easier to do than it seems.  We get more offers than we want to use.  Overall Disney has ruined the once magical experience with the focus on income from everything and wanting to control every guests time.  We enjoy ignoring them far more than visiting any of the parks now.  $100/day?? NO WAY! Bring back A-E tickets. They controlled the crowds just fine. It's the "all you can eat ride mentality that has played a big part in ruining the park experience. Everyone used to spread out over all the rides. Now they all want the top 20 & the rest go begging.  Terrible way to visit. Add in the ridiculous "fast pass" nonsense and you've got nothing but frustration from what used to be a great family trip.


----------



## DazedandConfused

timeos2 said:


> Add in the ridiculous "fast pass" nonsense and you've got nothing but frustration from what used to be a great family trip.



Actually, this is the only thing that makes sense to avoid long lines. At least you get an opportunity to bypass the long lines.

My solution is to simply visit during the non school break times.


----------



## dioxide45

Guess the MK price being higher is to help pay for the new Fantasy Land expansion...


----------



## ondeadlin

We just visited for the first time in 4-5 years with our three kids.  Had a great time.  Loved the FastPass.  

I'm not surprised at all that they're raising prices.  A single-day lift ticket at Vail cost $129 last year - and that's essentially for access from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m., while Disney runs into the evening.  Aspen is very similar.  And, like Disney, your best buy with skiing is a 7-day pass or a season pass.

It doesn't bother me from my own perspective- we can afford it - but it does bother me from the perspective of folks who are less fortunate than I am.  Disney is essentially either pricing itself out for some folks or making itself a once-in-a-childhood experience.


----------



## billymach4

Do the local Florida residents still get a discount?


----------



## Talent312

Perhaps folks will choose to visit "reality" more often.  <ducking>
.
.
.


----------



## pedro47

billymach4 said:


> Do the local Florida residents still get a discount?



Yes ! Florida residents still rec'd a discount.


----------



## Luanne

pedro47 said:


> Yes ! Florida residents still rec'd a discount.



Is someone who is attending college in Florida considered a resident?


----------



## artringwald

It hasn't helped their stock any.


----------



## chriskre

Luanne said:


> Is someone who is attending college in Florida considered a resident?



If you get a FL drivers license then yes.


----------



## chriskre

billymach4 said:


> Do the local Florida residents still get a discount?



AAA offices have FL resident discount tickets with an additional discount.
I bought a FL resident Monday to Friday pass this year which excludes weekends, holidays and the summer.  I don't really care cause it's too crowded on weekends anyway.  Those will be my pool days.  

Paid only around $169.  It's going up this year to $209 which is still reasonable for the amount of use I give to these passes.  

I may buy a waterpark pass this year for $62 since I am going this month and won't be doing the parks.  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


----------



## MichaelColey

artringwald said:


> It hasn't helped their stock any.


I beg to differ:






A 4-day chart is pretty meaningless for ANY stock.  From the long-term view, it looks like Disney is doing things right.


----------



## MichaelColey

Passepartout said:


> If Eisner's policy (raise prices until they quit coming) really does limit the number of people that go to the parks, it will have the twin effects of improving the experience of those who DO or CAN afford the prices, and it will economically exclude the 'rabble' who are priced out of the experience.


Very good point.  We also have annual passes to a chain whose APs are in the $50 range, and there's PLENTY of "rabble", and we feel FAR more nickeled and dimed there than we do at Disney.


----------



## artringwald

MichaelColey said:


> I beg to differ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4-day chart is pretty meaningless for ANY stock.  From the long-term view, it looks like Disney is doing things right.



I'm sure Disney stock is going down. DW and SIL are going to Williamsburg this year instead of their usual DisneyWorld trip.


----------



## Twinkstarr

artringwald said:


> I'm sure Disney stock is going down. DW and SIL are going to Williamsburg this year instead of their usual DisneyWorld trip.



Will be doing Williamsburg this summer, just because we do Orlando in the October-May timeframe. I have a solo trip for Food & Wine and are looking to head down in March, since spring break is not around Easter next year. 99% sure if we go we'll get AP's. 

Actually Disney stock is quite the darling of Wall St right now.  Attendance up and people are spending more in the parks and DCL is doing well. 

It's not just the leisure traveler going to WDW. In the last year, we have had friends attend conferences on site at WDW(usually they were at a golf resort) and there is a big push for cheer/soccer/any other kid sports you can think of tournaments or camps at the expanded Sports Complex. Bloomberg's SportBiz show did a segment on Disney. They are also looking at bringing in a 2nd MLB team for spring training.


----------



## chriskre

Twinkstarr said:


> Will be doing Williamsburg this summer, just because we do Orlando in the October-May timeframe. I have a solo trip for Food & Wine and are looking to head down in March, since spring break is not around Easter next year. 99% sure if we go we'll get AP's.
> 
> Actually Disney stock is quite the darling of Wall St right now.  Attendance up and people are spending more in the parks and DCL is doing well.
> 
> It's not just the leisure traveler going to WDW. In the last year, we have had friends attend conferences on site at WDW(usually they were at a golf resort) and there is a big push for cheer/soccer/any other kid sports you can think of tournaments or camps at the expanded Sports Complex. Bloomberg's SportBiz show did a segment on Disney. They are also looking at bringing in a 2nd MLB team for spring training.



I may be there solo too.  Would love to hook up.


----------



## DebBrown

I'm another one sitting on a handful of old park hopper tickets.  I bought these 10 years ago.  It felt like an extravagance then but we are still using them.  We'll go to Orlando for a week and spend one day at Disney, one at Universal and the rest playing in the pool, sleeping late and hitting the mini golf locations.

I may think twice about our one day at Universal unless they have some type of deal going on.

Deb


----------



## DazedandConfused

chriskre said:


> I may be there solo too.  Would love to hook up.



I think the teens have a different definition of Hook Up than you


----------



## lprstn

Another way around this is to just purchase tickets for their 'Party' days like the Christmas and Halloween parties. We will go to Florida and just do a party day. My kids prefer Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studies anyway. Also, lucky me, I'm still using the days on my never expire tickets. I can stretch them out for another year then Disney won't see me for about another 3 years it'll take for me to save for the tickets, lol!


----------



## Twinkstarr

DazedandConfused said:


> I think the teens have a different definition of Hook Up than you



Well Chriske and I are not teenagers, so I know what she meant.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chriskre said:


> AAA offices have FL resident discount tickets with an additional discount.
> I bought a FL resident Monday to Friday pass this year which excludes weekends, holidays and the summer.  I don't really care cause it's too crowded on weekends anyway.  Those will be my pool days.
> 
> Paid only around $169.  It's going up this year to $209 which is still reasonable for the amount of use I give to these passes.
> 
> I may buy a waterpark pass this year for $62 since I am going this month and won't be doing the parks.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/



I have 7 different memberships that all offer "discount" Disney tickets. Every time I have checked a "Special" it is the exact same price as what the Disney web site sells for FL residents. Your $169 and the new $209 prices are direct from Disney.


----------



## Lisa P

ondeadlin said:


> Disney is essentially either pricing itself out for some folks or making itself a once-in-a-childhood experience.


True.  Their international marketing, low-season events, and even DVC expansion, have been effective strategies to drawing in crowds.  Good business.  But it makes it hard for average Americans to afford, shooing them away to alternative options..



MichaelColey said:


> Very good point.  We also have annual passes to a chain whose APs are in the $50 range, and there's PLENTY of "rabble", and we feel FAR more nickeled and dimed there than we do at Disney.


I agree Michael.  We've enjoyed the Busch parks, Sea World, Universal and Dollywood but we've also seen the same high prices for parking, food and souvenirs at those places as at Disney.  Paramount and Six Flags sometimes offer much cheaper deals to get in but our experiences have included more aggressive large groups of unsupervised preteens and teens.

All of these places are expensive, for what you get, IMO.  But the technology, operations and maintenance of these places come at a price.  They are not charity organizations, they're businesses.  We've always alternated visits to them with visits to state parks and less expensive vacation options.  We've also taken others with us, who've only had to pay for parts of their vacation, making it more affordable.  Where there's a will...


----------



## Lisa P

chriskre said:


> I bought a FL resident Monday to Friday pass this year which excludes weekends, holidays and the summer... Paid only around $169.  It's going up this year to $209 which is still reasonable for the amount of use I give to these passes.


How I would LOVE to be able to get those passes!  Disney seems to provide these deals to even out attendance and also to maintain the good will of Floridians who may otherwise resent the negative pressure Disney's has exerted against other regional businesses (ex., DME discouraging offsite stops, pushing for a special stop on proposed rail system).  We'd love it if these park passes were available to residents within driving distance in other southeast states.



lprstn said:


> Another way around this is to just purchase tickets for their 'Party' days like the Christmas and Halloween parties. We will go to Florida and just do a party day.


I've thought about doing this.  My hesitation has come from mixed reviews regarding increasing crowds at these parties, inconsistency of sifting through the day attendees vs. party attendees, and the lengthening of reported ride lines during the parties in the last year or two.  Also, aren't the tickets non-refundable?  What if we book our party tickets months ahead for the advance discount, then the weather turns bad enough to spoil the day but not bad enough to cancel the party.  That would be a very expensive evening for nothing.  Your thoughts?


----------



## chriskre

DazedandConfused said:


> I think the teens have a different definition of Hook Up than you



:hysterical:  I didn't even think of it that way.  



Twinkstarr said:


> Well Chriske and I are not teenagers, so I know what she meant.


----------



## chriskre

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have 7 different memberships that all offer "discount" Disney tickets. Every time I have checked a "Special" it is the exact same price as what the Disney web site sells for FL residents. Your $169 and the new $209 prices are direct from Disney.



Well we get a small additional discount on the FL resident passes thru AAA.
It's not much to write home about trust me maybe 5 or 10%.  Disney is not known for huge discounts even to DVC members.  Rarely do us DVC owners get much more than a 10% discount on anything.  



Lisa P said:


> How I would LOVE to be able to get those passes!  Disney seems to provide these deals to even out attendance and also to maintain the good will of Floridians who may otherwise resent the negative pressure Disney's has exerted against other regional businesses (ex., DME discouraging offsite stops, pushing for a special stop on proposed rail system).  We'd love it if these park passes were available to residents within driving distance in other southeast states.



I believe they used to be available to Georgia resident at one time but understand that they ended that perk.   

I remember when they introduced the FL resident Seasonal Pass.  It was promoted thru my employer thru something called the Magic Kingdom club.  It was a book that had discounts and a small entertainment hotel book in it.  It was a nice perk and got me addicted to adult Disney trips.  Many of my friends at work bought the seasonal passes and the rest is history.  Disney sure knows how to hook us.  Before DVC, the hotel discounts were much better back then too. 

Lisa if you buy a small DVC contract you can get discounted AP's now.
They started giving the discounts last year.  I don't use it cause I get a better deal as a FL resident but many DVC owners swear by it.


----------



## mj2vacation

artringwald said:


> It hasn't helped their stock any.



It was already baked in to their stock price.  ,   Why don't you show the year over year stock price?


----------



## Luanne

chriskre said:


> If you get a FL drivers license then yes.



Well that lets dd out then.


----------



## planzfortomorrow

*Is it really that big of a deal?*

The prices seem to go up every year, so not really sure why this is such a big deal.  I can see why they might charge slightly more for magic kingdom--it's their busiest park, and if people are only going to go to 1, I guess that's usually it.  Or maybe it costs more to maintain it--whatever.  I bought my passes a year ago, although they'd already gone up at that time, by about $15 for a 5 day pass. 

I'm more concerned with the daily parking fee


----------



## chriskre

Luanne said:


> Well that lets dd out then.



If she is living in FL then she should get a FL Drivers License anyway.
No reason not to have one if she is living in the state.


----------



## Luanne

chriskre said:


> If she is living in FL then she should get a FL Drivers License anyway.
> No reason not to have one if she is living in the state.



1.  No access to a car and she doesn't drive.
2.  It's not her state of residence.  If FL is anything like NM, where we are now living, you have to prove residence.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chriskre said:


> Well we get a small additional discount on the FL resident passes thru AAA.
> It's not much to write home about trust me maybe 5 or 10%.  Disney is not known for huge discounts even to DVC members.  Rarely do us DVC owners get much more than a 10% discount on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they used to be available to Georgia resident at one time but understand that they ended that perk.
> 
> I remember when they introduced the FL resident Seasonal Pass.  It was promoted thru my employer thru something called the Magic Kingdom club.  It was a book that had discounts and a small entertainment hotel book in it.  It was a nice perk and got me addicted to adult Disney trips.  Many of my friends at work bought the seasonal passes and the rest is history.  Disney sure knows how to hook us.  Before DVC, the hotel discounts were much better back then too.
> 
> Lisa if you buy a small DVC contract you can get discounted AP's now.
> They started giving the discounts last year.  I don't use it cause I get a better deal as a FL resident but many DVC owners swear by it.



My problem with the weekday and seasonal passes is that it does not include parking. It is very easy to spend much more with those passes than you would with a regular annual pass if you use it often. What we do is have one regular pass so we get free parking and the rest seasonal passes.


----------



## chriskre

Luanne said:


> 1.  No access to a car and she doesn't drive.
> 2.  It's not her state of residence.  If FL is anything like NM, where we are now living, you have to prove residence.



If she is living in FL and has a physical address then why would she not be considered a resident?  I believe she just needs to show her birth certificate and a utility bill in order to get a FL ID card.  

It looks and functions similar to a drivers license but you don't have to take a drivers test.  Of course she could not drive with it but could buy a Disney ticket at the FL resident rate with it.  

I have rented apartments to college students who had a drivers license from two states.  Not sure if that's legal but I've seen it.  :ignore:


----------



## chriskre

Saintsfanfl said:


> My problem with the weekday and seasonal passes is that it does not include parking. It is very easy to spend much more with those passes than you would with a regular annual pass if you use it often. What we do is have one regular pass so we get free parking and the rest seasonal passes.



No it doesn't but if you are staying onsite you get free parking anyway.

Of course there are other ways to get free parking but I won't start the flaming darts here.


----------



## SMHarman

Passepartout said:


> If Eisner's policy (raise prices until they quit coming) really does limit the number of people that go to the parks, it will have the twin effects of improving the experience of those who DO or CAN afford the prices, and it will economically exclude the 'rabble' who are priced out of the experience.
> 
> No judgement call here, it is what it is.
> 
> Disney has already priced themselves out of my attendance more often than every 4-5 years or so. I'm pretty sure Mike Eisner hasn't changed his spending habits because of it.
> 
> Jim


They did that in Paris and found the limit LOL.


----------



## Luanne

chriskre said:


> If she is living in FL and has a physical address then why would she not be considered a resident?  I believe she just needs to show her birth certificate and a utility bill in order to get a FL ID card.
> 
> It looks and functions similar to a drivers license but you don't have to take a drivers test.  Of course she could not drive with it but could buy a Disney ticket at the FL resident rate with it.
> 
> I have rented apartments to college students who had a drivers license from two states.  Not sure if that's legal but I've seen it.  :ignore:



No utility bill.  She's in a dorm during the school year and with us during breaks.  I thought I remembered a friend of mine saying how difficult it was to get a driver's license in Florida.

In New Mexico when we moved we had to show our existing license (from CA), mortgage, utility bill and bank/credit union statement. We each needed two forms of proof of residency.

From the Florida website:

New Drivers License or ID

If you are applying for a new Florida Drivers License, ID Card, or have legally changed your name you MUST PROVIDE the DOCUMENTS listed below

Document requirments include: Primary Identification, Proof of Social Security Number, 2 Proofs of Residential Address

Primary Identification

An Original or Certified of One of the Following Primary Identication Documents
 Certified United States birth certificate, including territories and District of Columbia
 Valid United States Passport or Passport Card
 Consular Report of Birth Abroad
 Certificate of Naturalization, Form N-550 or Form N-570
 Certificate of Citizenship, Form N-560 or Form N-561

Note: When necessary, marriage certificates, court orders, or divorce decrees must be provided to tie the name on the primary identification to the name the customer would like to place on the driver license or identification card.

Proof of Social Security Number
 Social Security Card
 W-2 form
 Pay check
 SSA-1099
 Any 1099

2 Proofs of Residential Address

Gather TWO of the following documents showing your residential address: (internet printouts or faxes of these documents are acceptable)
 Deed, mortgage, monthly mortgage statement, mortgage payment booklet or residential rental/lease agreement
 Florida Voter Registration Card
 Florida Vehicle Registration or Title
 Florida Boat Registration or Title (if living on a boat/houseboat)
 A statement from a parent, step-parent or legal guardian of an applicant. The parent or guardian must reside at the same residence address, accompany the applicant and present "Proof of Residence Address"
 A utility hook up or work order dated within 60 days of the application
 Automobile Payment Booklet
 Selective Service Card
 Medical or health card with address listed
 Current homeownerâ€™s insurance policy or bill
 Current automobile insurance policy or bill
 Educational institution transcript forms for the current school year
 Unexpired professional license issued by a government agency in the U.S.
 W-2 form or 1099 form
 Form DS2019, Certificate of Eligibility for Exchange Visitor (J-1) status
 A letter from a homeless shelter, transitional service provider, or a half-way house verifying that the customer resides at the shelter address
 Utility bills, not more than two months old
 Mail from financial institutions; including checking, savings, or investment account statements, not more than two months old
 Mail from Federal, State, County or City government agencies (including city and county agencies)
 Transients â€“ Sexual Offender/Predator/Career Offender: - FDLE Registration form completed by local sheriffâ€™s department


----------



## Lisa P

chriskre said:


> Lisa if you buy a small DVC contract you can get discounted AP's now. They started giving the discounts last year.  I don't use it cause I get a better deal as a FL resident but many DVC owners swear by it.


I've considered that.  However, even with the DVC discount, I don't think we would spend enough days in the parks within a year to make it worthwhile.  We do best with the 10-Day NE hoppers with water park add-on.  We take at least 4 years to use it up... even as many as 6.  Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## Lisa P

Luanne said:


> No utility bill.  She's in a dorm during the school year and with us during breaks.


Luanne, I wouldn't bother with having her transfer her Driver's License.  Here's what the Disney website says re: eligibility for those Florida Resident Passes.  I am adding bold lettering to some words:


> Florida Resident Tickets:
> Proof of a Florida residential address is required. For each adult ticket purchased, you may provide any of the following:
> 
> Valid Florida driver's license
> Valid Florida state-issued ID card (must have a Florida address)
> Valid Florida-based military ID
> 
> The persons who will use the Florida Resident adult tickets must be present at the time of ticket pick up. *If you do not have one of the IDs indicated above, then for each adult ticket purchased you must provide one of the following dated within the last two months and evidencing a Florida residential address together with a corresponding picture ID (passport, driver's license, state identification card)*:
> 
> Monthly mortgage statement
> Florida vehicle registration or title
> Homeowner's insurance policy or bill
> Automobile insurance policy or bill
> Utility bill
> Mail from a financial institution, including checking, savings, or investment account statement
> Mail from a Federal, State, County or City government agency
> 
> Bills can be no more than two (2) months old. PO Boxes are not accepted as proof of residency. Current bills printed from electronic versions are acceptable, though photocopies and fax copies are not.


So, Luanne, does your daughter have a residential address in Florida (not a P.O. Box)?  Does she have a cell phone, cable TV or internet bill which lists this address?  Has she opened a bank account which also identifies her FL address?  Is her college ID a state-issued photo ID or does she have a U.S. Passport?

Some Florida students are able to get great deals.  For example, MouseSavers.com provides a link to University of Central Florida, where students, faculty and staff may purchase one-day Disney base tickets for about 2/3 the gate price - on the campus with a campus ID.  They used to limit these to 10 per 90 days - now they're down to 2 per 30 days.  Anyway, it may be worth her while to check with her campus and see if they offer any special deals!


----------



## Luanne

Lisa P said:


> So, Luanne, does your daughter have a residential address in Florida (not a P.O. Box)?  Does she have a cell phone, cable TV or internet bill which lists this address?  Has she opened a bank account which also identifies her FL address?  Is her college ID a state-issued photo ID or does she have a U.S. Passport?
> 
> Some Florida students are able to get great deals.  For example, MouseSavers.com provides a link to University of Central Florida, where students, faculty and staff may purchase one-day Disney base tickets for about 2/3 the gate price - on the campus with a campus ID.  They used to limit these to 10 per 90 days - now they're down to 2 per 30 days.  Anyway, it may be worth her while to check with her campus and see if they offer any special deals!



No residential address, just the dorm.

No cell phone bill, she's part of our family plan.  Also no cable or internet bills

She has a bank account there, I think it may have her school address.

I don't know if the school id is state issued since it's a private college.  She does have a passport.

I think she checked on campus to see if they offered any special pricing the last time she went, and they didn't.  But I'll have her check again.


----------



## chriskre

Well it's no wonder we have so many people in Florida driving without a valid drivers license.  

That's almost as bad as applying for a mortgage.  :annoyed:


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

As of now, Walt Disney World and Universal - the $95/person resorts - are reporting high attendance this week. In other words, no matter what the cost, people will go.

TS


----------



## Lisa P

Luanne said:


> She has a bank account there, I think it may have her school address.... She does have a passport.


I may be wrong, but if her school address is simply a street address and she has a bank statement showing this (less than 2 months old at the time of going to Guest Relations), along with a valid U.S. Passport, she should qualify - based on the posted info from Disney's website.  If she tries this, she may want to print a webshot of their website requirements.  She may want to have a Plan B for something else fun to do if it's a long drive and they give her a hard time.  JMO.



simpsontruckdriver said:


> As of now, Walt Disney World and Universal - the $95/person resorts - are reporting high attendance this week. In other words, no matter what the cost, people will go.


It's a bit early to say what the impact would be.  The great majority of people arriving at the parks now have been planning to go for a long time.  They wouldn't cancel an expensive visit over a few dollars per person per day.  The effect, if any, would be seen in a few months with fewer single-day tickets sold.

The timing blends perfectly with upcoming Free Dining deals, where a 5-night minimum is required at rack rates, as well as full-priced park pass admission.  Many people try to save by getting just a 1-day ticket for each person but this becomes less of a deal with the price hike.

WDW is increasingly an international destination.  People who travel internationally to visit already anticipate the possibility of higher than expected costs due to currency exchange rate fluctuations.  They may benefit from special park pass deals not available at the gate and they rarely visit for just 1 or 2 days.

The single-day ticket increases are more of a reflection of the overall increasing costs of planning a Disney trip for the near future.  There are all the unannounced price increases on restaurant menus, recreation and shopping, which trickle in all the time.  Perceived overall increased costs take a while to percolate and impact tourism.

The Fantasyland updates have been well-received, likely resulting in the higher increase in MK ticket prices.  It's just business.  For now, with a somewhat stabilizing economy, I really don't think we're going to see any kind of obvious impact on attendance.


----------



## bnoble

> Disney is essentially either pricing itself out for some folks or making itself a once-in-a-childhood experience.


Every year, prices go up.  Every year, folks are quick to say that they are pricing themselves out of the market.  Every year, attendance goes up a little bit.  2012 was no exception, and I'll bet you a mickeybar that 2013 won't be either.


----------



## Lisa P

Brian, very interesting report - thanks for posting the link!  

Off-topic: 





> Despite good weather and a major new ride, The Mile High Flyer, Hyland Hills Water World in Denver experienced a decline in visitation due apparently to a combination of a sluggish regional economy and a significant rise in the entry charge in 2012.


Worth noting:  The combination of the _regional economy and a price increase_ resulted in (reduced) attendance of -3.8%.  This was the _only_ water park among the Top 20 in North America, which had a drop in attendance in 2012.

Off-topic: 





> In the not-too-distant-future, total theme park visits in China will exceed those of the US.


Disney's 2 Tokyo theme parks have the top 2 positions for attendance figures among the Top 20 Asia-Pacific theme parks.  Yet, WDW in Florida continues to draw large numbers of visitors from Asia.  Interesting.


----------



## Luanne

Lisa P said:


> I may be wrong, but if her school address is simply a street address and she has a bank statement showing this (less than 2 months old at the time of going to Guest Relations), along with a valid U.S. Passport, she should qualify - based on the posted info from Disney's website.  If she tries this, she may want to print a webshot of their website requirements.  She may want to have a Plan B for something else fun to do if it's a long drive and they give her a hard time.  JMO.



We're planning on going there in October and wanted to do at least one of the parks with her.  I'll have her bring all of that to see if it helps.  Plan B will be we'll pay the full price for admission.


----------



## chriskre

Luanne said:


> We're planning on going there in October and wanted to do at least one of the parks with her.  I'll have her bring all of that to see if it helps.  Plan B will be we'll pay the full price for admission.



You could always do the timeshare tour and get the free tickets.


----------



## chriskre

bnoble said:


> Every year, prices go up.  Every year, folks are quick to say that they are pricing themselves out of the market.  Every year, attendance goes up a little bit.  2012 was no exception, and I'll bet you a mickeybar that 2013 won't be either.



Interesting.
I guess Eisner was right.

I doubt $5 a year increase is going to keep anybody from going to Disney if they really want to.  It's still a good deal if you average it out.  
$95 for 10 hours of entertainment is only $9.50 an hour.  
Cheaper than a movie ticket.  

And now that Disney finances annual passes they have made it even more affordable for the real die hard fans.


----------



## chriskre

For anyone who has a ticketsatwork.com account there are some discounts in there.  I just checked the FL resident specials and they are about the same as AAA.  Interestingly Disney has relaxed the blackout days on the Seasonal passes for us FL residents.  It used to block Christmas and New Years but no longer.  Hmmmmmm    

_Valid for Adult Admission (Ages 10 and older)
Not valid for admission to parks at Disneyland Resort in Anaheim, California.

Magic Kingdom ® Park, Epcot ®, Disney’s Hollywood Studios ® and Disney's Animal Kingdom ® Theme Park except for the following dates: 
March 23, 2013 - April 5, 2013 
June 8, 2013 - August 15, 2013

Includes the freedom to visit multiple parks on the same day for a period of one (1) year starting with the date of issuance of this Ticket (i.e., the date on which the Florida Resident Annual Pass Exchange Certificate is exchanged for this Ticket). Use of the Walt Disney World ® Resort transportation system (includes monorail, ferry boats and motorcoaches).

When you order Florida Resident tickets, you will receive an exchange certificate. Redeem the exchange certificate at any Walt Disney World ® Theme Park ticket window by presenting the exchange certificate and valid Florida photo ID.
_

There are also Universal & Seaworld discounts in there along with Grayline tours and other tours & experiences in Orlando.


----------



## Luanne

chriskre said:


> You could always do the timeshare tour and get the free tickets.



Just shoot me now.


----------



## Kozman

*Get in Free*

Make friends with a Disney employee.  They are allowed to get three in free.


----------



## FL Guy

Lisa P said:


> Off-topic: Disney's 2 Tokyo theme parks have the top 2 positions for attendance figures among the Top 20 Asia-Pacific theme parks.



Not surprising.  I was at Tokyo Disneyland/DisneySea last year in May.  The level of theming (especially DisneySea) and moreso, the level of service and maintence, of the Tokyo Resort as a whole puts the parks at Walt Disney World to shame.  Expect the Tokyo Disney resort to keep gaining in attendance rankings against the WDW parks for the forseeable future.  (I'm not trying to bash the WDW parks, it's just, IMHO, that the management at WDW could take some lessons from the Oriental Land Company, which owns and operates the Tokyo Resort.)


----------



## MichaelColey

chriskre said:


> You could always do the timeshare tour and get the free tickets.





Luanne said:


> Just shoot me now.


I did a DVC timeshare tour, and was amazed at how low-pressure and on schedule it was.  I was expecting at least some pressure, but they made their presentation and then brought us down for ice cream.  I knew I didn't want to buy retail, but they didn't even ask.


----------



## bnoble

> This was the only water park among the Top 20 in North America, which had a drop in attendance in 2012.


Making it the exception that proves the rule.  I'm fairly certain that most other water parks raised their admission price as well.



> It's still a good deal if you average it out.


It's a good deal even if you don't.

Price of an end zone ticket for Michigan-Ohio State this Fall: $95 (probably more from scalpers).

Price of mezzanine seats for the traveling Lion King production in Detroit this past winter: $105.

Both of these are an afternoon, rather than a full day.


----------



## chriskre

MichaelColey said:


> I did a DVC timeshare tour, and was amazed at how low-pressure and on schedule it was.  I was expecting at least some pressure, but they made their presentation and then brought us down for ice cream.  I knew I didn't want to buy retail, but they didn't even ask.



They didn't ask me either.  I was just ready to sign on the dotted line.  I actually already knew I was buying before we went.  
That was back in the days when Disney gave you a whole $30 in gift cards for attending the spiel.



bnoble said:


> It's a good deal even if you don't.
> 
> Price of an end zone ticket for Michigan-Ohio State this Fall: $95 (probably more from scalpers).
> 
> Price of mezzanine seats for the traveling Lion King production in Detroit this past winter: $105.
> 
> Both of these are an afternoon, rather than a full day.



I agree but just "breaking it down to the ridiculous" as I was taught in sales classes.  



Luanne said:


> Just shoot me now.



Just don't do it at Westgate or Wyndham and you'll be fine.
I did it at BG Fountains and it was quite entertaining, especially when I got to the part that I own a CMV UDI.  
That's when the manager had to step in cause the sales girl was totally lost.   
$95 later I had Arabian Nights tickets.


----------



## PigsDad

bnoble said:


> Price of an end zone ticket for Michigan-Ohio State this Fall: $95 (probably more from scalpers).
> 
> Price of mezzanine seats for the traveling Lion King production in Detroit this past winter: $105.
> 
> Both of these are an afternoon, rather than a full day.



Price of a lift ticket at a major ski resort: $100-$120.  Then add in $25-$40 for equipment rental.  Still have to pay for parking at many places.  Food is even more expensive than at The Mouse.  And the lifts are only open from 8:30-4:00.

Skiing makes a trip to Disney look downright cheap!

Kurt


----------



## tombo

A 4 day park to park pass to universal and islands of Adventure is $168, a 3 day is $160. 4 days is about $42 a day, 3 day is about $53 a day, and universal has some really great thrill rides. You can get 14 days unlimited admission to Sea World, Aquatica, and Bush Gardens for $149. Sea World and especially Bush Gardens have really good thrill rides. I have a company business trip to Orlando in July. I was going to do 2 or 3 days at universal or Sea World and a day at Animal Kingdom (the only Disney Park I have never been to). At $95 each to spend one day at a zoo with a couple of rides I will pass on AK and everything Disney. Thanks for making the decision easy for me Disney. My only decision now is whether I spend 3 or 4 days at Universal or all 5 days at Sea World/Bush Gardens/Aquatica. .


----------



## timeos2

tombo said:


> A 4 day park to park pass to universal and islands of Adventure is $168, a 3 day is $160. 4 days is about $42 a day, 3 day is about $53 a day, and universal has some really great thrill rides. You can get 14 days unlimited admission to Sea World, Aquatica, and Bush Gardens for $149. Sea World and especially Bush Gardens have really good thrill rides. I have a company business trip to Orlando in July. I was going to do 2 or 3 days at universal or Sea World and a day at Animal Kingdom (the only Disney Park I have never been to). At $95 each to spend one day at a zoo with a couple of rides I will pass on AK and everything Disney. Thanks for making the decision easy for me Disney. My only decision now is whether I spend 3 or 4 days at Universal or all 5 days at Sea World/Bush Gardens/Aquatica. .



Our families long ago decided that Universal - and to a lesser degree Seaworld - were our preferred parks. It wasn'r just for price, although initially that attracted us, it was for the overall experience. Disney seems to be very young and very old oriented. Under 8 and over 65 they are a great attraction. Come in and be entertained - if you like what they do it is a great experience. Universal & now Seaworld (and Busch Gardens) are far more interactive and tend to having the latest and greatest technology (an area Disney once dominated but lost their edge now over a decade ago). 

We have a number of friends whose vacations used to revolve around everything Disney. Everything. They couldn't get enough and loved adding more & more on site. When we saw them the last few times in Orlando they all had scaled down Disney - a couple had dropped it entirely - in favor of the other parks or a real life experience like ocean / gulf beach time!  Seems that like our family as they aged the attraction of Disney has faded and they no longer see it as a value.  Of course there are plenty of new comers to fill in for them so Disney isn't under any big threat. It is just interesting that Disney burnout seems to be so prevalent among the 10-25 crowd. Be careful making long term decisions that lock your travel into Disney when the family is young as it seems likely things will change rather dramatically after a few years.


----------



## RichardinLakeland

New TUG member here and first post.
We used to get annual passes to Disney every year for a number of years, however, gave it up due to cost and just didn't get the enjoyment we used to feel in going. We have been thinking of getting them again but just haven’t had the ‘need’. We’ve been trying to ‘resort hop’ instead. Can spend an entire week as some for the cost of a trip to Disney.


----------



## 1st Class

--deleted--


----------



## Luanne

How much of a discount are we talking about for Florida residents?


----------



## tombo

timeos2 said:


> Our families long ago decided that Universal - and to a lesser degree Seaworld - were our preferred parks. It wasn'r just for price, although initially that attracted us, it was for the overall experience. Disney seems to be very young and very old oriented. Under 8 and over 65 they are a great attraction. Come in and be entertained - if you like what they do it is a great experience. Universal & now Seaworld (and Busch Gardens) are far more interactive and tend to having the latest and greatest technology (an area Disney once dominated but lost their edge now over a decade ago).
> 
> We have a number of friends whose vacations used to revolve around everything Disney. Everything. They couldn't get enough and loved adding more & more on site. When we saw them the last few times in Orlando they all had scaled down Disney - a couple had dropped it entirely - in favor of the other parks or a real life experience like ocean / gulf beach time!  Seems that like our family as they aged the attraction of Disney has faded and they no longer see it as a value.  Of course there are plenty of new comers to fill in for them so Disney isn't under any big threat. It is just interesting that Disney burnout seems to be so prevalent among the 10-25 crowd. Be careful making long term decisions that lock your travel into Disney when the family is young as it seems likely things will change rather dramatically after a few years.



I agree. It isn't just price that has ruled Disney out of my Orlando activities. It is Disney's failure to keep up with technology and advances in roller coasters etc. Talking presidents. Yawn. Haunted mansion. ZZZ. Space mountain. Wake me when it is over. Once my kids reached the age of 10 years or so they did not want to go to Disney anymore saying it was nothing but boring kiddie rides. They like Bush Gardens best for the coasters with Islands of Adventure being a close second.  Third is Sea World with a couple of good rides plus great animal shows. Next is universal. I was so glad when they outgrew Disney because I had been wayyy too many times in my life. I am over 50 and unless I take grand kids I will never go to anything Disney again. The only thrill rides Disney has are Tower of Terror, Rock and Roller coaster, and I heard the coaster at AK is good. If someone gave us free tickets to Magic kingdom, Epcot, or MGM we would not go. I would like to see AK once to see what it is like, but I don't want to see it to the tune of $95. In fact 3 years ago on our company trip we stayed at the Swan on Disney property and I never went to a Disney park. We went to Bush Gardens and Sea World leaving Disney property to go somewhere that is fun for people older than 10 and younger than 70. JMHO.


----------



## Lisa P

Luanne said:


> How much of a discount are we talking about for Florida residents?


4 day base ticket, gate price, _expires 14 days after 1st use_ = *$279* +tax.
4 day base ticket, Florida resident, _expires 6 months after 1st use_ = *$199* +tax.

Adding Park Hopper or Water Park Fun to a FL Res ticket costs *1/2 the price* that it does for regular guests.

Annual pass, gate price = $574 +tax, incl free parking.
Annual pass, FL Res. = $464 +tax, incl free parking.
*Seasonal* one-year pass, NOT summer/Easter/Christmas, FL Res. = *$309* +tax.
Seasonal Weekday Select Mon-Fri, one-year pass, NOT summer/Easter/Christmas, FL Res. = $209 +tax.
The seasonal and base tickets do not include free parking.


----------



## Luanne

Lisa P said:


> 4 day base ticket, gate price, _expires 14 days after 1st use_ = *$279* +tax.
> 4 day base ticket, Florida resident, _expires 6 months after 1st use_ = *$199* +tax.
> 
> Adding Park Hopper or Water Park Fun to a FL Res ticket costs *1/2 the price* that it does for regular guests.
> 
> Annual pass, gate price = $574 +tax, incl free parking.
> Annual pass, FL Res. = $464 +tax, incl free parking.
> *Seasonal* one-year pass, NOT summer/Easter/Christmas, FL Res. = *$309* +tax.
> Seasonal Weekday Select Mon-Fri, one-year pass, NOT summer/Easter/Christmas, FL Res. = $209 +tax.
> The seasonal and base tickets do not include free parking.



How about just for one, or two days?  That's probably all we'll be going for.


----------



## Lisa P

Luanne said:


> How about just for one, or two days?  That's probably all we'll be going for.


No discounts for 1-2 days, AFAIK, sorry.


----------



## Sea Six

One day admission to Aquaventure at Atlantis is $125.  AAA shows a Disney World season pass for Florida residents is $288.99.   That's roughly $30 more than a 4 day park hopper ticket for non-residents.


----------



## Luanne

Lisa P said:


> No discounts for 1-2 days, AFAIK, sorry.



Thanks.  Then there is no point in dd jumping through all the hoops to get a FL residence card.


----------



## LMD

*Resident*

We just spent a week at Disney. Our 18 mo old daughter was free and we had 4 day park tickets for $129 each (for all 4 days). One benefit of being a FL resident!


----------



## bogey21

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Walt Disney World announced today that one-day tickets are rising to $95, in response to Universal Studios Orlando doing the same. The changes will take effect tomorrow (Sunday).



Price of admission has kept me from going to Disney World (or Disney Land) for years now.  

George


----------



## Luanne

bogey21 said:


> Price of admission has kept me from going to Disney World (or Disney Land) for years now.
> 
> George



I think this may have already been mentioned, but I was doing some thinking.  A one-day admission to Disney (land or World) is still less than a lot of other entertainment prices.  I was just looking at some Cirque prices, and most of them are well over $100, and that's for a one, or at max two, hour show.  Broadway shows are the same thing.  Concerts...again well over that price.  So for a day at Disney, to me, the prices are well worth it.  I guess it all depends on what it's worth to each of us individually.


----------



## dioxide45

Luanne said:


> I think this may have already been mentioned, but I was doing some thinking.  A one-day admission to Disney (land or World) is still less than a lot of other entertainment prices.  I was just looking at some Cirque prices, and most of them are well over $100, and that's for a one, or at max two, hour show.  Broadway shows are the same thing.  Concerts...again well over that price.  So for a day at Disney, to me, the prices are well worth it.  I guess it all depends on what it's worth to each of us individually.



I guess it depends on the concert. I could go to some concerts for around $45-$65. I am not going to see Jimmy Buffet though. So to me Disney and Universal are still overpriced compared to other entertainment options.


----------



## Luanne

dioxide45 said:


> I guess it depends on the concert. I could go to some concerts for around $45-$65. I am not going to see Jimmy Buffet though. So to me Disney and Universal are still overpriced compared to other entertainment options.



Of course you can always find exceptions.  I'm not going to go to a concert that would be that expensive either.  It's not worth it to me.  But, it is worth it to me to spend the money for Disney.  That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## silentg

Hey John, How do you get in free? Do you have friends who are cast members?
We also bought our seasonal pass at AAA. Blackout dates in effect now, but that is OK. We don't go on the weekends or summer. Still like going to Disney!


----------



## timeos2

silentg said:


> Hey John, How do you get in free? Do you have friends who are cast members?
> We also bought our seasonal pass at AAA. Blackout dates in effect now, but that is OK. We don't go on the weekends or summer. Still like going to Disney!



Having a daughter working in film editing in the Orlando area as well as many timeshare connections has generated a steady stream of corporate annual pass holders willing to offer a free day. They have to meet you at the gates to get you in - then you are set for the day.  It has been more than we really want to do and means we don't spend money to visit Disney parks.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

timeos2 said:


> Having a daughter working in film editing in the Orlando area as well as many timeshare connections has generated a steady stream of corporate annual pass holders willing to offer a free day. They have to meet you at the gates to get you in - then you are set for the day.  It has been more than we really want to do and means we don't spend money to visit Disney parks.


So, does Disney give you a paper ticket so you can get fastpasses?  What happens if you want to leave to eat off site and return?


----------



## lizap

High ticket prices to stand in long lines??


----------



## timeos2

ciscogizmo1 said:


> So, does Disney give you a paper ticket so you can get fastpasses?  What happens if you want to leave to eat off site and return?



You get a ticket (card) for the day. You can even park hop with it. Can't be beat.


----------



## Icc5

*Just back from Disneyworld/Universal*

This is what we did for 3 of us.  We were staying at Orbit One and decided to do their tour of Diamond Resorts at Liki Tiki Village for cheaper tickets.
This is what we got:
Disneyworld for 3 days plus Disney Quest at $201 each plus they took off another $75.
Universal  2 day plus an extra day for $128 each.  
Parking at Disney was $15 per day, Universal was $16 per day.
They now have a Starbucks in Universal that is the same price for drinks as anyother Starbucks (only vender we found in a park ever to be the same as in the outside world). 
For us there was no pressure (maybe because right from the start we said we weren't buying and that we own 4 timeshares already and just wanted to know about the Diamond System.  The people we dealt with there were very informative and the person we bought the tickets from was great.  
We also did the Arabian Nights Princess show for $32 each from this.
Bart


----------



## timeos2

At least with this latest round of ticket price increases Disney has effectively admitted that Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom and (a bit surprisingly to me) Epcot are lesser parks than the Magic Kingdom.  Those three stay at $90/day while only the MK goes up to $95.  

It has often been a big question for me why they ever started Animal Kingdom as a fourth park when the (then) MGM Studios was at best 1/4 finished.  Then AK also turned out to be about 1/3 of most full parks and neither seem to have any grand plans to ever grow to what they should be. If they were one it would be a great 2nd full park that rivaled MK.  Epcot, while it isn't up to MK overall, is a different approach to theme parks and can stand on its own.  That will never stop growing by design and is worth a separate admission, parking, etc as a full park gets.


----------



## Kozman

silentg said:


> Hey John, How do you get in free? Do you have friends who are cast members?
> We also bought our seasonal pass at AAA. Blackout dates in effect now, but that is OK. We don't go on the weekends or summer. Still like going to Disney!



Nephew in law works at Disney and meets us at the gate to take up to three in with him.  That was last summer. I assume that is still the policy.


----------



## MichaelColey

timeos2 said:


> It has often been a big question for me why they ever started Animal Kingdom as a fourth park when the (then) MGM Studios was at best 1/4 finished.  Then AK also turned out to be about 1/3 of most full parks and neither seem to have any grand plans to ever grow to what they should be. If they were one it would be a great 2nd full park that rivaled MK.  Epcot, while it isn't up to MK overall, is a different approach to theme parks and can stand on its own.  That will never stop growing by design and is worth a separate admission, parking, etc as a full park gets.


Last I heard, they still plan an Avatarland addition to AK, and I wouldn't be surprised to see a Star Wars and/or Carsland addition to HS.


----------



## RichardinLakeland

*Disney almost for Free?*

There is a lot you can see and do in Disney without emptying your wallet. One of our enjoyable adventures is to visit the Disney hotels around Christmas. From the huge Christmas tree and its giant ornaments or the giant Gingerbread House at the Grand Floridian to the BIG chocolate Carousel at the Yacht and Beach; you can spend several enjoyable hours with minimal $$. And there is a lot more if you just look. 

It definitely helps living only an hour away!


----------



## SMHarman

MichaelColey said:


> It's actually not much more expensive than a 4-5 day trip.  Park tickets beyond about the 4th day is only about $10-15 extra per person, per day.
> 
> When we first started going to Disney, we would go for 2 weeks during their Free Dining promotion, and stay in the Value Resorts.  For about $2500 (plus the cost of getting there), the four of us would get lodging, 10 days in the parks, and more food than most people could eat.
> 
> For a family of 4, you could get 10 day tickets for about $1300.  You could stay off site for about $700 for two weeks (Hotwire/Priceline has some pretty good hotels in the $50/night range).  You could drive to keep transportation costs down.  You can eat fairly frugally.  I think that is well within the reach of most American families for a two week vacation.



Best is to buy the 10 or 14 day and the no expiration. Prices are then locked for about 3 years of visits. More up front but less in the long run. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dioxide45

SMHarman said:


> Best is to buy the 10 or 14 day and the no expiration. Prices are then locked for about 3 years of visits. More up front but less in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



I didn't know that 14 day no expiration were available. I thought it only went up to 10 days?


----------



## SMHarman

dioxide45 said:


> I didn't know that 14 day no expiration were available. I thought it only went up to 10 days?



Maybe it does our maybe they used to. I bought my most recent Disney tickets in 2008!

That no expiration thing was clearly a smart move. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Matt

No expiration isn't a good deal any more.  It used to be a flat $100 now for a 10 day it is $295.  add that to the ten day charge of $329 and you are up to $624.  Not a good deal.  You are much better off going for 14 days and buying the 10 day ticket on a per day basis.

You can get a season pass for $609 including free parking.  If somehow you can swing three or even four weeks during a 365 day period, you could get a lot more for your money.


----------



## StevenTing

Big Matt said:


> No expiration isn't a good deal any more.  It used to be a flat $100 now for a 10 day it is $295.  add that to the ten day charge of $329 and you are up to $624.  Not a good deal.  You are much better off going for 14 days and buying the 10 day ticket on a per day basis.
> 
> You can get a season pass for $609 including free parking.  If somehow you can swing three or even four weeks during a 365 day period, you could get a lot more for your money.



If you get the park hopper and water park pass, the no expiration is a great deal if you structure your visit right.   ,y cousins buy the 10 day no expiration.    With the water park, if you do all day visits, it's like a 20 day pass.   You essentially get 10 regular park days and 10 water days.   Spend all day at the regular park, the next day spend all day at the water park, and you only end up using 1 day, instead of two days.

The trick is visiting each on separate days.  Do they both on one day and you lose the advantage.


----------



## Bourne

StevenTing said:


> If you get the park hopper and water park pass, the no expiration is a great deal if you structure your visit right.   ,y cousins buy the 10 day no expiration.    With the water park, if you do all day visits, it's like a 20 day pass.   You essentially get 10 regular park days and 10 water days.   Spend all day at the regular park, the next day spend all day at the water park, and you only end up using 1 day, instead of two days.
> 
> The trick is visiting each on separate days.  Do they both on one day and you lose the advantage.



 

That is how we have been doing Disney for the past decade.

Right now, the family is themed out.  Annual Disney trips, Dollywood seasons pass(gives 50% off at SDC) and the latest addition being a gold six flags membership with their current promotion for day trips to SFGA.


----------



## SMHarman

Big Matt said:


> No expiration isn't a good deal any more.  It used to be a flat $100 now for a 10 day it is $295.  add that to the ten day charge of $329 and you are up to $624.  Not a good deal.  You are much better off going for 14 days and buying the 10 day ticket on a per day basis.
> 
> You can get a season pass for $609 including free parking.  If somehow you can swing three or even four weeks during a 365 day period, you could get a lot more for your money.



But that's 10 park hopper days and 10 water park. 20 days, along with off days in resort and other destinations like universal and Lego you won't buy another pass for a while and the pass you buy averages $35 a use day. 

Clearly this is more for those who like the mouse rather than are addicted and manage 8 weeks there a year!

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelColey

Big Matt said:


> You can get a season pass for $609 including free parking.  If somehow you can swing three or even four weeks during a 365 day period, you could get a lot more for your money.


We get DVC discounts on passes ($399 for the Premium this year!).  Last time we got APs, we went TWELVE weeks.  This time, we're going to get 8 or 9 weeks in.  Most people can't do that, but it's been an incredible deal for us!


----------



## rickandcindy23

MichaelColey said:


> We get DVC discounts on passes ($399 for the Premium this year!).  Last time we got APs, we went TWELVE weeks.  This time, we're going to get 8 or 9 weeks in.  Most people can't do that, but it's been an incredible deal for us!



We have done that too, but never more than 8 weeks on our passes.  Rick thinks I have gone mad sometimes, even at 6 weeks.  The key is to wait for a bit before you get the passes the next time.  The renewal deals Universal and Disney offer are something to consider, when planning for the next year.  

We only had two visits to Universal on our passes this past year, and they are expiring before our next visit.  I am trying to decide what to do.  I can take or leave Universal.  We usually go only once per trip. Buying them brand new is very expensive.  The renewals are about $169 for the preferred ones with free parking.


----------

